# MK2 Forum - Missing from List - Link Here



## Ikon66

Just to clear up it's not missing just gone from forum list. It's been reported to admin but for now here's the link 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


----------



## cancellara27

And here a link to the KB
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=43


----------



## p1tse

i was just looking for this


----------



## John-H

Seems to be a database error which I can't help with so will escalate.


----------



## ZephyR2

Mk3 forum missing link here now .....

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=98


----------



## SPECSMAN

Can't find mk1

Are we crashing? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

8)


----------



## brianmcc51

MK1 and MK2 forums now disappeared for me,


----------



## Diggerops

I managed to get on the MK1 forum.
Here's a link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## MT-V6

What a mess, almost everything is missing from the forum homepage: MK1, MK2, marketplace

KB is also missing when you do eventually get to the MK2 section


----------



## StuartDB

He he yeah I got onto 8n by following a moved post. 1 step forward and what not...

Is this y2k finally catching up with us. Its had problems since Brexit day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Mk1 mk2 and other forums nw missing :evil:


----------



## John-H

Tell me about it. The controls I have don't work at the moment. It seems to be a database or template issue I don't have access to but I can see they are currently also interacting with my layer.


----------



## KingS

glad its just a database issue. i was beginning to think i was banned from browsing the forums i most viewed


----------



## YELLOW_TT

More sections going missing by the hour :evil:


----------



## Hoggy

YELLOW_TT said:


> More sections going missing by the hour :evil:


Pathetic website "techs" [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

I've managed to get the Mk1 and Mk3 sections to appear at least after a random series of re-ordering but the ACP (Admin Control Panel) doesn't always respond and shows a different order than what you see in the index. There are a whole load of sub forums in the wrong place too.

If I move things about more they disappear again there seems to be incorrect translation between the phpBB layer I have access to and the database. I can see they've been trying to do the same for a couple of hours until about 3:30PM but the problem is obviously elsewhere.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi John, Thanks, At least someone cares.As your Sig states if a jobs worth doing.
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba

Could you remove the MK1 section too? :twisted:


----------



## John-H

Very difficult at the moment as what I can do has a random effect :?


----------



## cancellara27

It's alive! And everything seems to be looking good! Good job mods!


----------



## John-H

Ah, that's better


----------



## Barmybob

Well done peeps, everything seems to be working again.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Tech was able to find the corrupted data in the back end of the site and remove, and then restructured the section order. Glad to see the changes have already been seen on your end. Sorry for the headache guys

Kevin


----------



## Bandare

MT-V6 said:


> What a mess, almost everything is missing from the forum homepage: MK1, MK2, marketplace
> 
> KB is also missing when you do eventually get to the MK2 section


Where is the marketplace?


----------



## John-H

Bandare said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a mess, almost everything is missing from the forum homepage: MK1, MK2, marketplace
> 
> KB is also missing when you do eventually get to the MK2 section
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the marketplace?
Click to expand...

The market place is all present and correct. This may be useful to explain further:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=882433

.


----------

